

Bufferbloat: Dark Buffers in the Internet [video] - gnosis
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qbIozKVz73g

======
gnosis
Slides:

[http://mirrors.bufferbloat.net/Talks/BayBloat04262011/BayBlo...](http://mirrors.bufferbloat.net/Talks/BayBloat04262011/BayBloat.pdf)

